# Re: [EVDL] Perm PMG 132 Brush Life



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Perm PMG 132 Brush Life*

The PMG motors are essentially an optimized ETEK.
SO rather than using series DC motor brush life as an estimate for the
PMG132 brush life expectancy, perhaps someone with ETEK brush life data
would have data. The PMG motors haven't been around long enough to have EV
motors that need brush replacement except under heavy load or lots of use.
ETEK motors OTOH have been around and used on EVs for perhaps twice as long.
In my case, I've been running my boat with an ETEK for what, 52-months now?
I haven't changed brushes yet and don't know what the wear looks like. I'd
guess that I have put an average of 8-hours per month of usage on the motor
during that time, with average motor speed of probably 1800 RPM. SO I have
only put about 408-hours on my brushes.

U. of Wisconson's snowmobile team indicate (
http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/saecsc/brochure_2004.pdf ) that the
ETEK motor has a brush life in excess of 30,000 miles, probably estimated at
average of 30mph...i.e. 1000hours.
By that 1000hours estimate, I have another 5 years to go on my boat's motor
brushes.
OTOH, B&S indicated in the ETEK manual to check brushes every 100 hours...so
it's unclear what to expect.

The U of Wisconsin team also offered numbers based on current draw:
http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/saecsc/historical/2004/techreport.pdf
In this case, they note that at 330A peak current, the brush life is only
about 60 hours of operation.
They later indicate expectation of over 54,000 accelerations to full
throttle.
That is perhaps a good place for you to start.

-Myles Twete, Portland, Or.



> Rick Willoughby wrote:
> > I would like to get some idea of the brush life for the Perm PMG 132
> motor.
> > Is anyone able to give their experience with brush life? Even operating
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Perm PMG 132 Brush Life*

Brush life on both these axial pm motors depend on rotation and how much
load is on them. An e-tek run in the correct rotation in a indoor go-kart
application only gets about 2000 hours on it, but this is hard GO and STOP(
regen).The motor is always working. You can expect about the same with a
PMG-132, But if you run either of these motors the wrong way , only expect
1/2 brush life.This is because of the brush angle , not the motor timing.
Happy new year , Mainfuse

The PMG motors are essentially an optimized ETEK.

SO rather than using series DC motor brush life as an estimate for the
PMG132 brush life expectancy, perhaps someone with ETEK brush life data
would have data. The PMG motors haven't been around long enough to have EV
motors that need brush replacement except under heavy load or lots of use.
ETEK motors OTOH have been around and used on EVs for perhaps twice as long.
In my case, I've been running my boat with an ETEK for what, 52-months now?
I haven't changed brushes yet and don't know what the wear looks like. I'd
guess that I have put an average of 8-hours per month of usage on the motor
during that time, with average motor speed of probably 1800 RPM. SO I have
only put about 408-hours on my brushes.

U. of Wisconson's snowmobile team indicate (
http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/saecsc/brochure_2004.pdf ) that the
ETEK motor has a brush life in excess of 30,000 miles, probably estimated at
average of 30mph...i.e. 1000hours.
By that 1000hours estimate, I have another 5 years to go on my boat's motor
brushes.
OTOH, B&S indicated in the ETEK manual to check brushes every 100 hours...so
it's unclear what to expect.

The U of Wisconsin team also offered numbers based on current draw:
http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/saecsc/historical/2004/techreport.pdf
In this case, they note that at 330A peak current, the brush life is only
about 60 hours of operation.
They later indicate expectation of over 54,000 accelerations to full
throttle.
That is perhaps a good place for you to start.

-Myles Twete, Portland, Or.



> Rick Willoughby wrote:
> > I would like to get some idea of the brush life for the Perm PMG 132
> motor.
> > Is anyone able to give their experience with brush life? Even operating
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Perm PMG 132 Brush Life*

i ran my pmg132 for 900 miles in the correct rotation
at 48 volts under high amps untill i melted the motor
[i've not checked the brush wear]. i replaced the
pmg132 with with an etek, but that only went 500 miles
before the brushes need replaced. i took that
motorcycle apart after 200 miles on the new brushes
for parts for my next motorcycle. but keep in mind i
pushed these motors way to hard, hence my next bike
will be using two eteks.






> --- Rick Willoughby <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I would like to get some idea of the brush life for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Perm PMG 132 Brush Life*

interesting. how much current did you put through the PMG at the time it 
melted?



> dale henderson wrote:
> > i ran my pmg132 for 900 miles in the correct rotation
> > at 48 volts under high amps untill i melted the motor
> > [i've not checked the brush wear]. i replaced the
> ...


----------

